# Bonjour.. disque dure interne compatible pour ce mac



## le_enkidou (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un PowerBook G4 Titanium 15pouces de 2004 ou je n'ai plus de disque dure interne.
Je voudrais savoir ce que je peux monter comme disque dure sur ma machine? 

Et je suis aussi a la recherche d'un clavier vu qu'il lui manques des touches, si par hasard vous connaissais quelqu'un qui en vent un, je suis prenant.. 

Vous souhaite une bonne journée et merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Cordialement Enkidou

Be Happy!!


----------



## tsss (28 Janvier 2010)

Tu pourras lui installer un disque 2,5", ide, et pour le clavier tu en trouvera ici . c'pas donné dis !


----------

